# Our web site has 2 slots on the first page of Google for a phrase



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

From time to time I check search engines for my web site because we pay a monthly fee for SEO and web development. So I just now googled "San Antonio custom cabinets" and I found our web page at the 5th slot and also the 9th slot. I thought that was pretty cool because it means progress. I am anxious to see how we rank this time next year after a year long term of steady high rankings through SEO techniques.

My phone rings often now, most calls are for small things and often for stuff I cannot even help. A small percentage are good leads for good work but at this time I am conflicted because we are fully booked and will be turning away future work soon.

But I will still continue to beef up my marketing efforts and I even plan to run strong campaigns on CL because I do tend to find a good job from time to time on CL.

Anyway, I am excited so I just thought I would share.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Actually if you google anything to do with with cabinets while placing "San Antonio" into the phrase, we are coming up on the first page. For example, I just googled "San Antonio custom kitchen cabinets" and looking at the organic search results our web site has the 3rd, 4th and 5th slot on the first page.

I check my search results by searching:

san antonio custom cabinets
custom cabinets san antonio
kitchen cabinets san antonio
san antonio kitchen cabinets
san antonio custom kitchen cabinets
etc…

And we are being found on the first page of those key phrases. One reason that I search using the term "San Antonio…" is because I tether my smart phone for internet and my IP address is not being generated locally so I end up getting very random results such as general kitchen cabinet brands. Well, we are seeing results and that is great!


----------

